# Bramble Berry Removed My Review?



## SplendorSoaps (Nov 3, 2014)

I just wanted to share because I thought this was bizarre and I wanted to see if it had happened to anyone else.

I ordered a kit on Bramble Berry, which I used and like the products included.  It came with a variety of items and an eBook.  I used the items (and liked them), but after adding up the costs of the individual items, I realized that the eBook had been a huge part of the total price, and wasn't really what I had anticipated (it basically contained anything you could easily Google without a lot of unique information).  Also, the order took a full calendar week just to SHIP (not including time in transit).  

For the reasons listed above, I posted a 2 star (out of 5) review on the product page.  I thought it summed up my feeling well (sorta disappointed, probably wouldn't recommend this particular product to a friend), but I made sure to include positives (that I had enjoyed many of the products included in the kit).  

A few days later, a BB rep e-mailed me to follow up.  I thanked her for the follow-up, and said that next time I would probably just order something different.  It was all very polite and civil, from the review to the follow-up.  Imagine my surprise when I went into my BB account to find that the review had been removed!  Has that happened to anyone else?  I'm worried now that I'm looking at all positive reviews on the item pages that might be skewed?  I usually order from another supplier, but I really wanted to start ordering from BB.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 3, 2014)

Well, that is disappointing to hear.  If a vendor welcomes reviews on site, they should accept the critical along with the favorable ones.


----------



## ocean_soul (Nov 3, 2014)

Um, bleh!  Was your review also removed from the products main page as well?  I hope not.  :\


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 3, 2014)

They usually leave all reviews I thought. I'd recheck the next few days to see if it's back up. Other than that, sorry...no real help here! I've just read a few say they liked bb for posting positive and negative reviews...So it's weird. Sorry btw it was a crummy purchase. That's always a disappointment!


----------



## seven (Nov 3, 2014)

judymoody said:


> Well, that is disappointing to hear.  If a vendor welcomes reviews on site, they should accept the critical along with the favorable ones.



i second this


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the input, everyone!  This was my first order with BB.  They seem really well regarded in the soap making community, and I was kind of surprised that this happened.


----------



## FGOriold (Nov 3, 2014)

I am sure this won't be a popular response but I am going to post it anyways - then I will go hide........

I guess you could look at it as you made a conscious choice and agreed to the price when you made the purchase then later, went back to price things out separately - something you should have done beforehand.  Also, they post on their home page and individual pages what dates they are currently processing orders for - did you check that before you ordered to know approximately when your order would be expected to ship?  Not trying to say it was right or wrong of them to remove a review, but since I did not read the review, it is hard to say whether it was a "true" review of the product or due to buyer remorse or buyer not reading all the details prior to purchase.   

I have left reviews on their site and I have read not so great reviews that they responded to but were left up - so I don't really know what the standards are for reviews there and under what circumstances one will be removed.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Nov 3, 2014)

You're right, Faith. We live in a "buyer beware" world. Unfortunately, I was not able to gauge the value of the eBook (or lack thereof) without making the purchase first. The value of the eBook could have very well justified the higher per-item cost, had it, in my opinion, covered the subject matter in the detail that it advertised. For that reason, I feel that my feedback did constitute a "true" review, expressing my dissatisfaction with aspects of the purchase.

To answer your question, yes, I did check the ship dates on the home page when I placed the order. I recall them being out about 2-3 business days at that time, which was why I was surprised when it took 5 business days to ship (one calendar week).


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 3, 2014)

Did your review center on the price?  None of the other negative reviews I've seen mention price, it always about how the product performed/smelled/looked, etc... Maybe they though you complaining about the price after the fact wasn't a constructive review. Maybe rewrite the review but not mention the price, just say how little info the book contained and that its info is easily found on the net.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Nov 3, 2014)

Obsidian, I did mention wishing I had purchased the items separately for the lower price instead of the kit (with the eBook that I felt underdelivered). Maybe that was my faux pas.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 3, 2014)

Just my opinion, but if a site has reviews they should keep negative ones on there also (unless it has inflammatory language or such).  Mentioning that folks should buy the items separately isn't justification for them removing your review. If anything, BB should be giving a discount for buying the kit versus all items individually. 

I love most BB products, but I've been annoyed with a few things lately and have been trying out alternative suppliers.  My last order took twice as long to ship as was mentioned when I placed the order.  In the time it took to get to me: I bought a sample from another supplier (about the same distance away from me), received it/liked it, ordered the full size, received it and soaped with it.

I'm not a fan of how they ship powders. Those bags are just too flimsy. I wouldn't have thought about it but have been ordering from other places for faster shipping and found their powders to cause less messes.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm with the llama on this one. If you're going to post reviews on your site, you have to leave the bad with the good. Nothing makes me more skeptical of a site that has only 'great product" reviews. 

I've ordered stuff from them and still do. Been, for the most part pleased with the product. But yeah their shipping time varies from 1 to 4 days in my case. I talked to one of them last week and they said they were changing shippers, looks like they switched to UPS.


----------



## marilynmac (Nov 3, 2014)

WSP did the same thing with my review.   Only without the friendly chat up front, they were sort of hostile about it.  (I got a FO that smelled like something entirely different than described).

eta:  what's with BB's shipping costs?  they are so high!


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 3, 2014)

Does not surprise me in the least. B&B is my least favorite supplier for many reasons. They really are not interested in your opinions just big sales. We also had a review taken down that they apparently did not like. I actually dislike them but, unfortunetly, they do happen to have one fo that I cannot live without.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone.  This was my first (and only) order from BB so far.  I wanted to get some input because they seem really well liked in the soap making community.  The FO I got from them (Cranberry Fig) was AMAZING, and my family and friends loved it.  I usually go through WSP (no shipping costs!) or Nature's Garden, since the turnaround time seems quick and I like WSP's rewards program.


----------



## new12soap (Nov 3, 2014)

I pretty much no longer order from BB.

Their website always says they are shipping orders from 2-3 days ago, yet my orders have always taken 7-10 days before they even ship.

Shipping costs are very high. I am on the east side of the continent, but they charge more than other west coast shippers, and it takes another 7-10 days after my order ships to get to me. I placed an order with Lotioncrafter's and HAD it in my hands 3 days later.

The quality at BB is hit or miss on the last few orders (one of the FO's I received, the label was so faded it looked at though it had been sitting on a shelf in the sun for a few years), and their prices are among the highest.

I have to say, after noticing some of their business practices in the last few years, it would not surprise me that they remove negative reviews. And yes, I agree that is absolutely wrong.

Bottom line, they have nothing I need that I can't get elsewhere, faster, and for less money.

*In fairness, I have only contacted BB once about a quality issue, and they did respond by issuing me a credit. Not a replacement, but they did do something.


----------



## reinbeau (Nov 3, 2014)

It's unfortunate that BB has such bad shipping policies.  They obviously make plenty of money on shipping.  We're going into the holiday season again, and their shipping will slip now.  They have some really neat products, and they market them well, but they don't follow up on the marketing with excellence in customer service.  It's a shame.


----------



## Aline (Nov 3, 2014)

FGOriold said:


> I am sure this won't be a popular response but I am going to post it anyways - then I will go hide........
> 
> I guess you could look at it as you made a conscious choice and agreed to the price when you made the purchase then later, went back to price things out separately - something you should have done beforehand.  Also, they post on their home page and individual pages what dates they are currently processing orders for - did you check that before you ordered to know approximately when your order would be expected to ship?  Not trying to say it was right or wrong of them to remove a review, but since I did not read the review, it is hard to say whether it was a "true" review of the product or due to buyer remorse or buyer not reading all the details prior to purchase.



Whether the review was justified or not is not the point. BB could have just responded to the review like they often do (and I often find their 'canned' responses annoying, especially since the reviewer cannot respond back). Maybe they could not come up with a positive counter-response to this one


----------



## Jstar (Nov 4, 2014)

I agree with others. If the company is going to allow reviews, then they need to allow good and bad..even regarding their prices. When a company isn't interested in the customers views on their products, or any part of their company for that matter, then to me that company is stating they are too big to fail, and customers are no longer their bread and butter..but just another CC payment to process. :thumbdown:


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 4, 2014)

Jstar said:


> I agree with others. If the company is going to allow reviews, then they need to allow good and bad..even regarding their prices. When a company isn't interested in the customers views on their products, or any part of their company for that matter, then to me that company is stating they are too big to fail, and customers are no longer their bread and butter..but just another CC payment to process. :thumbdown:


You hit the nail on the head with them. I became tired of reading about her great new house and everything else she likes to brag about. What they forget is "Big Companies" fail everyday


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 4, 2014)

I thought that maybe that removed it having spoken with you and gone over the issues that you had. 

To do it without saying something is, however, shocking.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Nov 4, 2014)

SplendorSoaps said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone.  This was my first (and only) order from BB so far.  I wanted to get some input because they seem really well liked in the soap making community.



I think they are falling out of favor -- at least, with me they are.  I have done a number of their tutorials thinking that it would give me experience with soap making while keeping my mistakes to a minimum.  Trying out their tutorials is the biggest mistake! I have learned that they don't know the science behind the soaps they produce.  In fact, I have wondered why they have such a vast amount of oils at 1%-5% in their recipes.  I'm starting to believe it's to sell more product, especially when a Soap Queen representative reveals their lack of knowledge about soap making.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 4, 2014)

girlishcharm2004 said:


> In fact, I have wondered why they have such a vast amount of oils at 1%-5% in their recipes.  I'm starting to believe it's to sell more product, especially when a Soap Queen representative reveals their lack of knowledge about soap making.



I agree completely with that statement. I browsed through some of their recipes a while back and that's the first thought I had. Lots of different oils in each "tutorial".  Sure it's great to experiment with different oils, but in this case, I think your belief is right on the money.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 4, 2014)

I too think that a review should be posted positive or negative as long as it's state properly.  I was purchasing their 5lb silicone molds and the last 4 I received were so stuck together I had to pull them apart and it actually stretched out the silicone.  I have 1 FO I use from them and wish I could find a replacement as their shipping and turn around time is just insane compared to other companies that I'm sure do a similar amoun of business.


----------



## new12soap (Nov 4, 2014)

Shunt, which FO? Have you tried fragrance oil finder to see if anyone else has it?


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 4, 2014)

It's their Energy FO.   My customers love it and it sells so well in everything.  I haven't found anything close yet.  I keep looking though.  Thank you!!


----------



## new12soap (Nov 4, 2014)

Ahhhh _darn_ those blends. The only other option would be to see if another supplier can dupe it. Might be worth a shot.

eta: the other problem is that even if another supplier did carry something comparable, they may call it something completely different, so you would have a tough time finding it


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 4, 2014)

I had two fragrance oil reviews removed by Natures Garden, the reviews only stated that at the time of cutting there was no fragrance left. To be fair they did post them and they were there for quite awhile, I believe they were removed when they revamped their site. I was only upset because any soaper would want to know this before making a purchase. I also noticed that many other reviews were removed at this time as well.
I have done a limited amount of shopping at Bramble Berry, and never any fragrance oils. What stops me many times is their shipping costs. I also noticed that their tutorials have lots of more expensive oils in small amounts.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 4, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> It's their Energy FO.   My customers love it and it sells so well in everything.  I haven't found anything close yet.  I keep looking though.  Thank you!!



Daystar has a FO that is very similar (to my nose, anyhow) to Energy.  It's called Paradise - maybe get a sample and give it a try?

BB has a few FOs that I like (and one that my teenaged daughter adores).  What drives me crazy about them is when you order extra things to save on shipping costs and then the ONE THING you REALLY wanted is out of stock.  They ship the order without telling you in advance about the OOS item and then refund the balance.  Grrr.....


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 4, 2014)

judymoody said:


> Daystar has a FO that is very similar (to my nose, anyhow) to Energy. It's called Paradise - maybe get a sample and give it a try?
> 
> BB has a few FOs that I like (and one that my teenaged daughter adores). What drives me crazy about them is when you order extra things to save on shipping costs and then the ONE THING you REALLY wanted is out of stock. They ship the order without telling you in advance about the OOS item and then refund the balance. Grrr.....



Thank you, I will give it a try.  Not happy with BB and takes way too long to get things when I do order.


----------



## Jstar (Nov 4, 2014)

judymoody said:


> Daystar has a FO that is very similar (to my nose, anyhow) to Energy.  It's called Paradise - maybe get a sample and give it a try?
> 
> BB has a few FOs that I like (and one that my teenaged daughter adores).  What drives me crazy about them is when you order extra things to save on shipping costs and then the ONE THING you REALLY wanted is out of stock.  They ship the order without telling you in advance about the OOS item and then refund the balance.  Grrr.....



I had that happen with BA..I ordered alot of stuff, including the cool silicone log mold...they sent my order {waited a week before they even shipped it}..but when I got the order, I got a note in the box that the mold was OOS and they would send it along after they got it back in stock..I waited a month...and after many phone calls and them trying to get me to 'trade' the mold for something else,  I demanded my money back and will never order from them again...

Imo, if your in business, and you're going to run a website..have the decency to take the OOS items off the pages and dont let customers spend their money on something you dont even have...grrr


----------



## newbie (Nov 4, 2014)

I would flat out ask why your review was removed and cite exactly which product you are speaking of. See what they say. I have gotten a response to everything I have ever asked and the times I have left a less than stellar review, I am contacted by a rep from the company to ask specifics and make suggestions. I have never had any other FO company do that. 

I am close enough to them that the shipping costs have not been that high( I'm in WIsconsin). I think I paid $14 for an order that was almost entirely FO's that totaled $150. Considering they package in glass, which is very heavy, I don't find this bad at all and I like that I don't have to worry about warping bottles. I have had a couple of somewhat faded labels over time but that could be from low ink on the printer, and I think they print their own labels, given what I see when I ask for a sample of something that is not the sample of the month. I consider the turn-around time when I order and because for me they have good consistency, I'm fine with the wait. WSP has an element of controversy about it too, with their "free" shipping but if you track your orders over time, you can watch the skyrocketing prices. No place is perfect.

I think it would be better to contact them regarding the review and see what they have to say. If they don't respond or you post again and it is taken down again, easier to call foul play than to do so before you have even asked them what happened.


----------



## HorseCreek (Nov 5, 2014)

I still really like BB. Some of their FO'syou just can't get elsewhere, and I love them! 
I would definitely just ask them about it. I've never had anything but good experiences from them. There isn't much point in being annoyed/criticizing until you know the story. 
I posted a review on their page one day... it was a good review on the product, and it got "removed". Turns out it was just a mess up, they didn't really take it down. 
So... I would ask.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 5, 2014)

newbie said:


> I would flat out ask why your review was removed and cite exactly which product you are speaking of. See what they say. I have gotten a response to everything I have ever asked and the times I have left a less than stellar review, I am contacted by a rep from the company to ask specifics and make suggestions. I have never had any other FO company do that.
> 
> I am close enough to them that the shipping costs have not been that high( I'm in WIsconsin). I think I paid $14 for an order that was almost entirely FO's that totaled $150. Considering they package in glass, which is very heavy, I don't find this bad at all and I like that I don't have to worry about warping bottles. I have had a couple of somewhat faded labels over time but that could be from low ink on the printer, and I think they print their own labels, given what I see when I ask for a sample of something that is not the sample of the month. I consider the turn-around time when I order and because for me they have good consistency, I'm fine with the wait. WSP has an element of controversy about it too, with their "free" shipping but if you track your orders over time, you can watch the skyrocketing prices. No place is perfect.
> 
> I think it would be better to contact them regarding the review and see what they have to say. If they don't respond or you post again and it is taken down again, easier to call foul play than to do so before you have even asked them what happened.


I you are a member of the Handcrafters Guild you can also file a complaint. We have filed a couple of complaints against them with the Guild. It is true that no place is perfect but some are getting more greedy and lacking in decent customer service. I have mentioned this many times WSP does Not have free shipping, it is figured into the price so every item you purchase has shipping costs attached


----------



## HorseCreek (Nov 5, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> I have mentioned this many times WSP does Not have free shipping, it is figured into the price so every item you purchase has shipping costs attached



Which is exactly why before you order, put the things you want in the shopping cart and calculate shipping costs. Sometimes WSP comes out cheaper, sometimes they don't. Sometimes BB does, sometimes the sage does.


----------



## reinbeau (Nov 5, 2014)

I am very conflicted with regards to BB.  They make money on their shipping.  They have fantastic products but I just can't justify the shipping, or the delays in shipping.  However, when I won the Saponifier contest, they were very accommodating and let me switch out the prize for their 18 bar mold with no question at all - I did pay for the liner, but all told I have their lovely mold for $20.  So I feel bad complaining about their shipping, but.....their shipping policies stink all around.


----------



## newbie (Nov 5, 2014)

I decided to ask BB if they ever remove reviews. Here is their response:

Terah (Bramble Berry Support)
Nov 05 04:31 PM

Thank you for emailing Bramble Berry.

First of all, thank you so much for your concern! We do not delete negative reviews, you can find them throughout our website. Just take a look at our Push Tube reviews! 

We will delete a review if the review doesn't actually have to do with the product. For example, if the review is about shipping times, our company in general, customer service etc. We like to handle those issues more personally. If we do delete a review for these reasons we always reach out one on one with that person to solve whatever may be upsetting them!

Again, thank you. If you need anything else please let me know. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## reinbeau (Nov 5, 2014)

newbie said:


> I decided to ask BB if they ever remove reviews. Here is their response:
> 
> Terah (Bramble Berry Support)
> Nov 05 04:31 PM
> ...


So did they reach out to you?

http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## newbie (Nov 5, 2014)

I asked them if they ever remove reviews and that was the response.

I have left negative reviews, or at least less than great on things I have not been impressed with and those reviews are still there. I leave good reviews too, when I am impressed and those are there as well.

Some companies do make money on shipping and it ticks me off a bit but I realize a certain amount goes for boxes, packaging materials and the hourly wage of the person doing the packing. I ship things out all the time so have a feel for what you can get for your money. I know the things BB has shipped to me are not overpriced- the shipping anyhow. To get a box that is over a foot square and loaded with glass for $14 is not high. THat doesn't mean that someone else is not getting over-charged from them, but my experience with them has been good. 

Other places are good too and each has their drawbacks. You just have to know the pros and cons, compare and decide where you want to spend your money.

Also, my understand from the OP is that BB did contact them about the concern, which may have included turn-around time and shipping as part of the review the OP left. If that is indeed the case, that may be why the review was removed, as per BB. If those type of issues are included in a product review, they say they delete them, wanting to keep product reviews relevant to the specific product.


----------



## reinbeau (Nov 5, 2014)

Those are all a cost of doing business and belong in the price of the item.  I hear people complaining about WSP and 'free shipping' but as far as I'm concerned they're dong it right.  And that same box that is loaded with glass sent to me would be over $30.  Sorry, but shipping to me here in the Northeast is way, way too high.


----------



## newbie (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep, where you are in relation to a company makes a huge difference in shipping costs. That's why people often buy from someplace relatively local and another person would never use that company. 

I don't think you can completely include the price of shipping in each product. If I ordered two things, they would have to fold $7-8 into the product costs to break even on shipping. No way that would work. Shipping is generally calculated by weight and distance and is separated from product cost which makes sense to me. Lots of people love WSP but others are angry that the products are priced to cover shipping to Canada and outside the US, which is very pricey, as opposed to just paying the shipping that "belongs" to them, so to speak. So the people that don't like that policy don't order from them, and people who live far away from a company and therefore pay high shipping go elsewhere.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Nov 7, 2014)

newbie said:


> I decided to ask BB if they ever remove reviews. Here is their response:
> 
> Terah (Bramble Berry Support)
> Nov 05 04:31 PM
> ...



Thanks for clearing that up, newbie!  BB did contact me to follow up on my review, so I can see that their response to you reflected my experience exactly.  I did mention the turnaround time in the review, so I understand why the took it down (and it's justifiable to want to keep the reviews centered around the product only).  

This was my first order with BB, so I wanted to check with the folks on this forum (I know many are loyal and long-term customers) to see if BB was on the up and up.  I definitely don't have any ill-will, but I'll probably stick with the other suppliers that I've been working with in the meantime.


----------

